# اعمال المكتب الفني حريق



## مهندس ابانوب (24 ديسمبر 2013)

يجماعة انا هشتغل في المكتب الفني حريق عاوز اعرف اعمال المكتب الفني والشوب دروينج والسبميتل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2013)

الزميل المهندس أبانوب المحترم 
أول المطلوب أن تكون ملم بإصدار nfpa13, 14 , 16, 20 و كلها موجودة بالمنتدي و ليتفضل الزملاء العالمين بالروابط أن يكرروها في موضوعك أو إن شئت فأدوات البحث في المنتدي متاحة 
بالنسبة للمخططات : لابد أن تطلع على مخططات لزملاء سبقوك في المهنة و هي كثيرة في المنتدي 
و يتم التركيز على التفاصيل لأنها مهمة 
و ما يجب أن يلفت نظرك في أي مخطط الآتي : 
وجود وصلة دفاع مدني عامة بالمكان fire hydrant أي بالموقع المقام فيه المبني أو تقترح وجودها 
وجود وصلة تغذية الدفاع المدني fire department valve ,و هو يستخدم في حالات الطوارئ عندما تتعطل مضخة مكافحة الحريق أو يصبح خزان الحريق خاليا 
وجود خزان مياه للإطفاء تكون سعته قدر عطاء مضخة الإطفاء بالجالون / دقيقة مضروبا في 45 دقيقة عمل و يضاف للناتج 10% لتحصل على حجم الخزان الحقيقي
وجود مجموعة صمام تحسس التدفق الخاص بالمنطقة المغذاة zone or floor control valve set و موصل مع نظام الإنذار 
وجود مجموعة الإنذار الصوتي المركبة fire alarm check valve set على كل قائم تغذية 
التأكد من المسافات البينية بين الرشاشات وتوافقها مع نوع المخاطر و درجة الخطورة hazard class بالمكان 
التأكد من قيمة أقطار مواسير التغذية القوائم و الأفقية وتفريعاتها و مناسبتها لعدد الرشاشات المركبة عليها 
التأكد من صحة توصيف المواسير و ألا تكون من النوع الملحوم طوليا إذا كانت كاربون ستيل 
التأكد من استخدام مواد الإطفاء الصديقة للبيئة مثل الـ fm 200 في غرف المعلومات و غرف تخزين الأوراق الثبوتية للبنوك و المعاهد التعليمية و غرف حفظ الوثائق و ما شابه ، و الـ CO2 لأعمال لوحات الكهرباء و في غرف اختبار المحركات ، و الفوم الرغوي لمكافحة حرائق المواد الوقود السائل و الزيوت و الشحوم و تستخدم في محطات التغذية بالوقود و مشتقاته و مخازنها 
و أترك الفرصة للزملاء يكملوا ما سهوت عنه ففوق كل ذي علم عليم
أتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## عمران احمد (25 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذنا
و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس الحالم (26 يناير 2014)

اهتم ايضا بعدد الرشاشات الموجودة فى المشروع 
وانواعها المختلفة ما بين upright و pendent و side wall 
وال k factor بتاعهم قد ايه 
واهتم ايضا بالمحابس الموجودة فى المنظومة وبال working pressure بتاعها
وايضا نوع الربط بين المواسير وبعضها او بين المواسير والفيتنج والمحابس ( قلاووظ-لحام-فلانشات- grooved)
واهتم بكل مسمار داخل غرفة ال pump room 
سوف تكون مسئول عن حصر كل تلك القطع والمشتملات 
واهتم بحفظ كافة الكتالوجات الفنية لكل القطع ومعلومات الصيانة .. الخ


----------



## moh_hasanen (26 أبريل 2014)

بالاضافه الى كل ما سبق من شرح وافى من الزملاء الاعزاء والمحترمين اضيف الاتى 
1- مراجعه الرسومات التنفيذيه ( رسومات الورشه ) مع لوحات التصميم والمقارنه بينها وبين جدول الكميات واعطاء الملاحظات فى حاله وجود اى اختلاف جوهرى بينهما 
2-مراجعه العرض الفنى النهائى (saubmatil ) اى مراجعه الكتالوجات الفنيه المقدمه لكل قطعه سوف يتم استخدامها فى منظومه الحريق على ان يتم توريد القطع المحدده فى الكتالوجات الفنيه الى الموقع حسب ما تم اعتماده .
3- لابد ان تكون ملم باحد برامج الحسابات الهيدرولكيه وذلك حتى تتكمن من اعاده دراسه الحسابات مره اخرى حتى تتآكد من ان الحسابات التصميميه او حسابات المقاول منفذه بصوره صحيحيه ام لا .
4- ويسمحى لى الاخ الفاضل المحترم د / صبرى سعيد استعير منه الجمله الاولى من كلامه وهى مطلوب الالمام بنقاط الكود الامريكى nfpa او الكود المصرى حيث ان الكود المصرى لاعمال الحريق هو نفس الكود الامريكى ولكن مترجم الى العربيه للحريق وذلك للوقوف على ارض صلبه لمراجعه منظومه اعمال الحريق والتى تتلخص فى ( الرسومات الهندسيه التنفيذيه والتصميميه & جداول الكميات & المواصفات الفنيه & الحسابات الهيدرولكيه & اعمال الحصر & اعتماد القطع والخامات & .......... الخ ) .
واخيرآ وليس آخرآ انصحك بآخذ دورات تدريبيه ( قرص النقابه ) فى اعمال التصميم لاعمال الحريق حتى تتمكن من اتقان العمل الحرفى باسلوب هندسى صحيح مع اخذ الخبرات العمليه من الاخوه الافاضل المهندسين العاملين فى هذا المجال


----------

